# kahlita muka



## Gavril

What does this phrase mean?

K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

By itself, without context it doesn't really mean anything. _Kahlita_ is a verb that means _to chain, to put in chains_, and it can also be used figuratively. _Muka_ is usually used to indicate disbelief: _Hän ei muka tiedä sitä! = Don't tell me that he doesn't know it! / I am positive that he knows it!_


----------



## dinji

_to fetter, don't you tell me_

Some more context would be needed


----------



## Gavril

dinji said:


> _to fetter, don't you tell me_
> 
> Some more context would be needed



The actual phrase I encountered was _kahlitsinko muka sinut? _I mistakenly thought that _muka _was part of the verb phrase, so I put the verb in the infinitive.


----------



## dinji

"Muka" may be translated in so many ways, but it involves an implied opposition or doubt to an opinion of somebody else, possibly the one being spoken to.

The sentence could translate:
_So are you telling me_ (or _should I think_) _that I fettered you?_


----------

